# Lionel sprung trucks with pickup roller



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find one of these? I want to replace a standard truck with one with a power pickup on a caboose so I can light it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Anyone know where I can find one of these? I want to replace a standard truck with one with a power pickup on a caboose so I can light it.


http://www.thefind.com/family/info-features-diecast-sprung-metal-trucks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

481-10 is a coupler, roller and base plate

482-3 is a base plate and roller

East coast train parts

These clip right on the axles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> 481-10 is a coupler, roller and base plate
> 
> 482-3 is a base plate and roller
> 
> ...


Will those work on the sprung trucks? Are you sure those aren't for the older post-war trucks? I have older trucks with the rollers, but I don't want to hack the caboose to get them mounted. The new sprung trucks have a single screw to mount them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> http://www.thefind.com/family/info-features-diecast-sprung-metal-trucks


Lots of trucks, none that have the pickup roller.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lots of trucks, none that have the pickup roller.



I was wondering why you could not find any.

Sorry in my rush I didn't see that.hwell:

I saw no one answered and did a quick search, I did not have a lot of time last night.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Fancy Trucks? Then, just pop off the old axles and base plate and see if they fit. Add an axle wiper if you have too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fancy trucks? You can't pop off the axles of these trucks without breaking them. That's one issue with Lionel's new die-cast trucks.

Oh, and I checked my old pickup rollers, not even close. There isn't any room for them on these trucks.

I'm onto a possible solution for the add-on roller for the die-cast trucks, I'll see when I get a response from Jeff at TT.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WOW, I guess I willl stick with the old.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The old trucks were easier to work on, I'll give them that. Of course, they don't have those fancy springs. 

The roller's on the new trucks are a plastic add-on, so you can imagine how robust that is. I guess they really believe these are toy trains.


----------

